# How much power is your KA/KA-T putting out???



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

im just wondering how your KA24DE-T's are boosting? what are the numbers, and what do you have done to your KA-T. 

and for the N/A guys, how much are u putting out?? and what do you done to it.


I have Intake, Headers/ with a down pipe, and a cat back exhaust(stock cat)
how much power do you guys think i might be pushing, because im thinking abotu 180 around their? anybody know?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

with full bolt-ons, most altima ka's are running around 140 or so at the wheels.
with a turbo, theres just too many factors to determine average hp.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

140 stock, or with bolt on's??? cuz spec say 150hp and 167tq. at the flyweel??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nissan specs are at the flywheel. 
these ka's put out about 125 or so stock. with all bolt ons, at the wheels, youre only going to get around 145 hp. you have to take drivetrain loss into account.


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

A Properly built bolt on KA will put out around 150whp with No tuning and cams. With those expect around 160+whp (it depends)


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

so if i were to get JMT cams, and slap them in their i would only get about 150 without tuning? and 160 with tuning???? and another thing, how do they tune them?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Asleep said:


> nissan specs are at the flywheel.


FYI for everyone ... *ALL car manufactures* quote flywheel horsepower. You only know wheel horsepower after you put it on a chassis dyno.


----------



## Sky05 (Jul 9, 2008)

I put out about 170 maybe a lil less. I have an obx exhaust, stillen lightened flywheel, acp clutch, weapon R intake, and will be installing a lightened pully and bore and polishing.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Sky05 said:


> I put out about 170 maybe a lil less. I have an obx exhaust, stillen lightened flywheel, acp clutch, weapon R intake, and will be installing a lightened pully and bore and polishing.


what kind of car?
if youre in the correct forum and its an altima, youre putting out, at the most, 138-144 at the wheels.


----------



## Sky05 (Jul 9, 2008)

its a 97 nissan altima gxe.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i was at the track not to long ago, and i was beating a Mazda 6(6cyl) and my friends 07 Si, and my car has close to 160000 miles on it, all i have is an intake, performance tires, headers/downpipe and a cat back exahsut, and i was beating an si rated at 194 hp


----------



## Sky05 (Jul 9, 2008)

sweet ride pics?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

how do u do that? dont know how lol


----------

